# إرشادات للحصول على شهادة ( Pmp) وبالترتيب



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (21 يونيو 2007)

1- إذا لم يسبق لك العمل بمشاريع فلا داعي للتقدم لهذه الرخصة ولسبب بسيط أنها تمثل رخصة مثل رخصة قيادة السيارة وهي من شروط القبول لحضور الاختبار
2- التركيز على الاستفادة من هذا المعيار العالمي وليس الحصول على الشهادة فقط 
3- قراءة مجلد (PMBOCK) أكثر من مرة وبتمعن وفي المرة الأولى أقراء كقراءة قصة مع ترجمة الكلمات الانجليزية الغير معروفة لديك مع مقارنة ما تقراءه مع واقع المشاريع الذي تعمل فيها وفي المرة الثانية بتمعن أكثر وتدوين الملاحظات لكل موضوع للرجوع اليها مستقبلا .وارى ساعتين يوميا كافية جدة لتكملة المجلد خلال شهران .وارى ان عدم الاستعجال له فادة جيدة
4- حضور دورة (وهناك العديد من المراكز للتدريب المختصة ) وذالك لتحقيق 35 ساعة ولتسهيل الموضوع الذي قد سبق ان قراءته من المجلد وللاستفادة من الخبرات الذي قد يكونو معك في الدورة
5- قراءة كتاب ريتا او أي كتاب اخر كمرشد للاختبار
6- زيارة موقع WWW.PMCONNECTION.COM والبحث عن PM EXAM وسوف تجد العديد من المواقع التي تقدم بعض الأسئلة مشابهه لأسئلة الاختبار وبرسوم ولكن لديها بعض النماذج المجانية ..............خذ المجانية فقط ولا تبعزق فلوسك
7- سوف تجد موقع اسمه cyber tech ويعرض حوالي 1800 سؤال مشابهه للاختبار وبقيمة 24 دولار فقط اشتريه وتدرب على الأسئله ولو ان جميعها مجمعة من عدة مصادر((Rita,Kim Heldman,PMBOCK Q المهم حاول تتدرب عليها
8- طريقة حساب , EV مهم جدا وسوف تجد في الامتحان أكثر من خمسة مسائل حوله 
9- طريقة حساب التكاليف مع نوع العقد مهم جدا سوف تجد أكثر من خمس مسائل
10- لا تستعجل حضور الاختبار
11- سوف تجد الكثير من النقاط (TIPs) تعطي كيفية قراءة الأسئلة أقرءها ولكن أثناء الاختبار سوف تنساها
12- هناك عدة أسئلة عن القيادة والادارة والتفاوض ليس مذكورة في PMBOCK ولكن مهم معرفتها واعتقد انه في الدورة سوف يشرحونها او تجدها في ملخصات مجانية في احد المواقع اعلاه 
اتبع ماذكر أعلاه واضمن لك النجاح بعد توفيق الله عز وجل


----------



## داليا ابراهيم (21 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابوسعاد (21 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالفعل زكاة العلم اخراجه


----------



## ام نورا (23 يونيو 2007)

يا سيدي بارك الله مجهودك ونشكرك جزيل الشكر على النصيحة والمنفعة 
وصلني ***** بهذا الخصوص من ادارة المنتدى ولكنه كان غير مقروء (مرمز)
ووجدت ضالتي في اجابتك الشافية


----------



## agaa (28 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك 

نصائح ذهبية


----------



## العبد الفقير (28 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير ، هل تنصح أن الشخص يقدم الامتحان بعد الدورة مباشرةً؟


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (28 يونيو 2007)

بصراحة الدورة فقط لتكملة 35 ساعة وتكون بصورة سريعة جدا ويقد يستغرق معظم الوقت في فلسفات ومناقشات درجة الاستفادة منها يعتمد على المشاركين في الدورة سواء المدرب او المتدرب يعني الاستفادة من الدورة محدود ولا يعتمد عليه في تجاوز الاختبار ولكن طبعا انصح بحضور الاختبار بعد الدورة مباشرة وبعد قراءة والكتب التي اشرت اليها والملخصات والتدرب على بعض السئلة المشابهة ونصيحة لا تضيع وقتك في المواقع لان اغلبهم يبحثون عن العايد المادي .
وطالع الملخصات التي سوف انشرها في المنتدى 

بالتوفيق


----------



## albiladi (29 يونيو 2007)

شكراَ على النصائح القيمة و نحن بانتظار المزيد


----------



## CVLMASTER (9 أكتوبر 2007)

Thank You Very Veryvery


----------



## احمد العماني (9 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك عزيزي الفاضل


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ، 
وهل تعتقد أن الدورة مفيدة لهذه الدرجة ، أم أم قراءة الكتب والملخصات بالإضافة إلى الخبرات العملية تكفي لدخول الاختبار ، والنجاح فيه ؟؟؟


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## Eng_Wael_Jouda (21 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بندر بن علي (22 يوليو 2013)

معلومات قيمه جدا


----------

